# Two Jazz Chord Solo's



## Seven Samurai (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are two Jazz chord solos I did on YouTube. One on a handmade Dell'Arte acoustic and one on a Gibson L-5.

YouTube - My Favorite Things

YouTube - Darn That Dream

Thx!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice playing


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice playing. Something I would like to be able to, currently in the learning the chords/embellishment phase though. (all things in time I suppose)


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice playing.


----------



## Dystopia (Nov 30, 2010)

wow dude, you are fucking great!!


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 2, 2010)

Just watched your video on chord voicings and it was very helpful. So thank you very much.


----------



## Arterial (Dec 2, 2010)

must...learn...jazz!


----------



## Jazzercize (Dec 2, 2010)

that was awesome! but the lack of resolve killed me at the end!


----------



## matty2fatty (Dec 2, 2010)

Those were a few of my favorite things

Good playing though, I loved the tone


----------



## Seven Samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.

If you are into jazz, I just put together a site that has my videos and a bunch of tab here....

MasterGuitarists.com

If you have any recommendations of songs or videos I should do, let me know.

thx!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice job. just listened to a few, sounds good.

You look kinda like if Randy Couture from the UFC was playing jazz hah


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 21, 2011)

Watching that makes me want to put down the guitar in shame.

That was some fantastic playing and now I know that I have a LONG way to go in learning to play.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm jealous of how awesome you are.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know you were a member of ss.org!

I've been watching your "favorite things" video for a while now! It comes up when you youtube Gibson L5.

Awesome tone, guitar, and rendition!


----------



## iamjosan (Dec 16, 2011)

You are awesome! I subscribed


----------



## maucke (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice playing ! love your Right-hand technique, not that many who plays with the fingers today !


----------



## DSD87 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great playing also watched some of your lessons you make it so simple to learn walking bass lines. thank you.


----------

